# Low carb bread, any ideas?



## Carina1962 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got a bread machine and make my own bread and wondered if anyone has any ideas/recipes for making low carb bread or low GI bread


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Carina im not sure if this link will help it has serving suggestions for low gi bread.

http://www.lowgibread.org.uk/servingsuggestions.aspx?id=1


----------



## Peter C (Mar 4, 2010)

carina62 said:


> I've got a bread machine and make my own bread and wondered if anyone has any ideas/recipes for making low carb bread or low GI bread



My breadmaker has a low carb bread recipe but it depends on an ingrdient I can't find anywhere except the internet at a big cost. Gluten powder - whenever you ask for it in health Food shops they popin you to "Gluten -free" stuff, they can't grasp that anyone would actively want gluten.
You can get Claybrooke Mill Dough Improver from Lakeland, which is high in gluten. I use a couple of teaspoons in each loaf.Gluten makes bread expand otherwise it would be a rock solid lump.

500g loaf on Basic setting.

350 ml tepid water
pinch of salt
1 tsp Splenda
40g Whey protein powder
90g Oatmeal
25g Wheat bran
35g Psyllium husks
100g Gluten
half sachet of yeast

if you could make that recipe I reckon those ingredients would keep you on the run.


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Peter C for your recipe, i will give it a go.  Also is rye bread better than the Burgen low GI bread which i use at the moment?  i suppose the only way of knowing is by testing after eating it but just wondering if anyone knows?


----------



## diadeb (Jul 21, 2010)

*Rye bread*

Hi Carina62, did you ever find out if Rye bread is better than Burgen bread?
I know that Burgen is low GI but it really sends my B/G up and am spending a small fortunetesting breads-all to no avail, can you help?, thanks.


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 22, 2010)

One thing my sisters have found out is that you don't need as much sugar as the various recipes suggest. 

You'll probably need a bit of trial and error to work out how much less, because you need some sugar to activate the yeast.

Andy


----------

